# Bear River



## Grin-n-Bear it (Aug 10, 2009)

We have been "watchers" for quite some time. So much help and so many great people. Thank you. We finally decided to register. its just a shame we did it so we could complain -#&#*!- . We absolutely love fishing on the Bear River for cats. Usually getting to one of our favorite spots before nightfall and leaving in the morning. We have had some pretty good luck with some 10lbers and doing great in the 5-7 lb range. Usually its pretty quiet with a few other catfishers being extremely respectful. On this occassion it was sure different. We had settled in, all our gear unloaded from the truck (i'm a woman, so everything including the kitchen sink comes along) enjoying the night with nobody around but us, a few pelicans and of course, the mosquitos. About 1am some guys pull up and fish right next to us. No problem, its a big river. About 2am another group pulled up on the other side of us. Okay now its getting a little crowded. By now the first group was drunk, playing country music as loud as the old truck speakers could crackle it out. Laughing obnoxiously and throwing their empties into the river. Grrrr. PACK IT IN, PACK IT OUT geeez people. Hoping that they would get bored or run out of brew soon we hung in there. Now the other group (obviously drunk also) decided to have a battle of the bands with them. Mariachi music from hell!!! They were also yelling AYE AYE AYE ARIBA at the end of their songs and spot lighting every single sound on the river, including my bait when it hit the water. Drunk mexicans with kids running around unattended on one side and white trash ******** on the other ( :evil: i'm an equal opportunity hater, not the individuals, but, their actions). What has happened to people? They weren't out there to fish, they were out there to party where they knew nobody would bother them. I have no problem with sitting around having an ice cold beer in one hand and a pole in the other. This was just ridiculous. We kept thinking this won't last long so we stayed put. Finally about 5 am we decided to quit. They won. Such a great place and a wonderful night down the tubes! Not a bite understandably so. The reason for this post is to bring it to someones attention that not everybody likes your music, that some people actually like the sounds of the birds, the quiet of the river, and the chance to maybe land a few fish, not that this post will reach them because ******** can't comprehend this and I don't have a translator for the others. One question I have is, will DNR come out at night on something like this or am I being to critical? Nothing like being in an empty restaurant and having the hostess seat 2 families with 10 crying kids right next to ya. :lol: Thanks for letting me rant. I feel better. Time to get the gear loaded and get our lines wet. Going south for this trip. Watch out UL here we come! Macarena two step anyone???


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Bummer, that's happened to me a few times on Utah Lake as well, more specifically the west side. Get out there late evening, first ones and then get sandwiched by the same thing you described. It sucked to say the least. I finally left at 3 am after catching 3 mud cats and that's it, they won. I couldn't handle the heavy metal on one side and the circus music on the other side. Utah Lake is much better on a boat or something similar, nice raft, canoe, etc.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

"equal opportunity hater"

:rotfl: 

I like that.

Yes, it definitely does put a damper on an otherwise enjoyable time on the water when the inconsiderates show up. It's sad to think that some people are raised without respect...or just completely ignore it.

...But, it's a free country and people will do bothersome things regardless of how it affects others' experience.

Sorry your night was ruined.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Lot of people fishing the river lately. and being trashy. :x


----------



## joesn68 (Aug 4, 2009)

Try this. It may or may not work. Turn to one side and at the top of your lungs yell "I.N.S."Turn the other way and at the top of your lungs yell "Free beer at the Wal Mart."
See if it gets any quieter for you. 

This is in jest of course.

I was fishing on Logan river once and my boys and I were alone. Some hispanic gentlemen came up and sat right by where we were fishing. They had spools of line ,a pack of hooks and some hamburger meat.(in an artificial only part of the river.) I told them that it was artificial only and they cursed me. But when a game warden came down to check our licenses you should have seen them scatter. Left all their stuff and we almost got blamed for fishing illegally.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

grin-n-bear it, what part of the bear river were you fishing at? I want to know what you are using to get catfish with some weight on them. I always catch a lot of small ones, and would like to get some bigger ones 5lb and up  

I use chicken liver...


----------



## Grin-n-Bear it (Aug 10, 2009)

We have been fishing at a few different spots on the Bear. They all have been producing pretty good cats. From Benson Marina to the refuge. We have used beef liver (stays on the hook better than chicken), chubs and anchovies. Occasionally we use a bobber, the river isn't moving much and it seems to work sometimes. Gamakatsu Circle 8/0 hooks work pretty good. We have been releasing them and those hooks seem to work really well so they aren't hooked deep. We haven't got this down to a science yet, some things work one time and not the next. Like I said I take everything including the kitchen sink so we have plenty of things to try. Sorry this might not have been much help. Good luck!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome to Utah....


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

Its getting so bad I was at Silver lake flats this weekend and you could see that they had quite a crowd of GARBAGE up there from all the garbage they left laying there on the ground.... Pick it up for hell sakes it not thet hard......


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a question is it Illegal or legal to catch sunfish and cut them up and use them as bait on the river?


----------



## Grin-n-Bear it (Aug 10, 2009)

It's illegal. Sportsmans Warehouse has chubs and anchovies. We have also used carp meat which works good and they are very plentiful and easy to catch.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

ok I will call the game warden. when I see em next time. You sure its illegal. even if they cut it up into 1 inch squares.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

joesn68 said:


> Try this. It may or may not work. Turn to one side and at the top of your lungs yell "I.N.S."Turn the other way and at the top of your lungs yell "Free beer at the Wal Mart."


They won't understand that; what they will understand is Migra pronounced "meegra" that is the abbreviated word for immigration. :mrgreen:


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Grin -- I would love to see some pictures of these nice cats you are catching!


----------



## Grin-n-Bear it (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of some of our "mid"(not huge, not dinks) size cats. This is the size that we usually catch. Some days it might be just 1 or 2. Other days it might be more and bigger or more and smaller. Kind of hit and miss. The carp was caught on a hot dog!
[attachment=4:synz5wwa]1.jpg[/attachment:synz5wwa][attachment=3:synz5wwa]2.jpg[/attachment:synz5wwa][attachment=2:synz5wwa]3.jpg[/attachment:synz5wwa][attachment=1:synz5wwa]4.jpg[/attachment:synz5wwa]


----------



## lawd51 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is your code, section 1 paragraph (ii). Call your local Sheriff's Office. DWR will not respond after hours.




76-9-102. Disorderly conduct.

(1) A person is guilty of disorderly conduct if:
(a) he refuses to comply with the lawful order of the police to move from a public place, or knowingly creates a hazardous or physically offensive condition, by any act which serves no legitimate purpose; or
(b) intending to cause public inconvenience, annoyance, or alarm, or recklessly creating a risk thereof, he:
(i) engages in fighting or in violent, tumultuous, or threatening behavior;
(ii) makes unreasonable noises in a public place
(iii) makes unreasonable noises in a private place which can be heard in a public place; or
(iv) obstructs vehicular or pedestrian traffic.
(2) "Public place," for the purpose of this section, means any place to which the public or a substantial group of the public has access and includes but is not limited to streets, highways, and the common areas of schools, hospitals, apartment houses, office buildings, transport facilities, and shops.
(3) Disorderly conduct is a class C misdemeanor if the offense continues after a request by a person to desist. Otherwise it is an infraction.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice Cats! What time of the day are you fishing for them?


----------



## Grin-n-Bear it (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you! We usually go from early evening to the next morning. There hasn't been any specific time the bite turns on. Sometimes if we haven't had much luck by about 4 am or so we might move to another spot. We just enjoy sitting out there with our lines in the water whether the fishing is hot or not and next thing we know is its 10 am the next day...lol


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Just a question is it Illegal or legal to catch sunfish and cut them up and use them as bait on the river?


The Proclamation says the following about using fish as bait-

Use or possession of bait in the form of fresh or frozen fish or fish parts while fishing is unlawful, except as provided below: 
Dead Bonneville cisco may be used as bait only in Bear Lake.
Dead yellow perch may be used as bait only in Deer Creek, Echo, Fish Lake, Gunnison, Hyrum, Johnson, Jordanelle, Mantua, Mill Meadow, Newton, Pineview, Rockport, Starvation, Utah Lake, Willard Bay and Yuba reservoirs.
Dead white bass may be used as bait only in Utah Lake and the Jordan River.
Dead shad from Lake Powell may be used as bait only in Lake Powell. It is illegal to remove dead shad from the Glen Canyon National Recreation Area.
Dead, fresh or frozen salt water species including sardines and anchovies may be used as bait in any water where bait is permitted.
Dead mountain sucker, white sucker, Utah sucker, redside shiner, speckled dace, mottled sculpin, fat head minnow, Utah chub and common carp may be used as bait in any water where bait is permitted.
The eggs of any species of fish caught in Utah, except prohibited fish, may be used in any water where bait is permitted.


----------

